# Google Chrome for Android Released



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Wasn't sure where to post this, but for those of you who don't already know.

We now have Google Chrome for Android (ICS only)

http://chrome.blogspot.com/2012/02/introducing-chrome-for-android.html

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.android.chrome


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

News just hit, downloaded it. Crashed my phone once but not sure if it wasn't another app i was using, now logged in and works fine.


----------



## t3lancer2007 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just downloaded it. Tab-cards are pretty cool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

honestly, since apple computers have safari and iphones run safari i never understood why android phones never ran chrome. this is pretty legit,.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so surprised I heard nothing about them finally working on making chrome for android.

D/l now!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

dansan said:


> honestly, since apple computers have safari and iphones run safari i never understood why android phones never ran chrome. this is pretty legit,.


+1

I know it has been mentioned it was "coming", and honestly until I saw my Twitter feed blow up I had totally forgotten that at some point, we'd see this. The tab cards are neat, and syncing bookmarks is great too. FYI, on the Xoom (running ICS of course!) the layout looks very similar to the Desktop version.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Anybody figure out how to set it to "Desktop" view?


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for this man, i've installed it and it works great. Been waiting for this for a while now.


----------



## jaydorsey1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been trying it out for the last twenty minutes or so. It's a step in the right direction... there's some work left to do (getting flash support, speeding up page rendering/redraws are two things I see as needing some improvement) but it's a very nice start. I'm impressed with the speed but the redraws can be a little slow compared to the stock browser.

But for a beta version... I think it's pretty darn nice... I love that it syncs desktop tabs to the Nexus. Good job, big G.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Anybody figure out how to set it to "Desktop" view?


I could not figure anything out on this either and would like to make the change. It seems to fly, but this is an issue when you go to ESPN and get the mobile version.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

This is pretty sweet. My favorite part is seeing the tabs I have open on my computer! That's freakin' awesome. +1 to Google.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

kevmueller said:


> I could not figure anything out on this either and would like to make the change. It seems to fly, but this is an issue when you go to ESPN and get the mobile version.


Almost every mobile site I've been on (ESPN included) has an option all the way at the bottom of the mobile site to go to full site. I just tried it and it works. I realize this isn't as convenient as going directly to the full site when you type in ESPN.com, but nevertheless it is an easy solution.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BostonDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

I signed onto Chrome in both the app and my desktop and I am still unable to get the tabs from Desktop to Mobile. Are there any other things I need to do in order to share these? Thanks


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

BostonDroid said:


> I signed onto Chrome in both the app and my desktop and I am still unable to get the tabs from Desktop to Mobile. Are there any other things I need to do in order to share these? Thanks


I had this happen. I signed in via my Desktop first. Waited about a minute or so, logged out of the app on my phone and stopped it with System Panel, re-opened and logged in. Worked on my GNex and Xoom.


----------



## Xious (Dec 24, 2011)

So does anyone know if bringing Chrome to Android will also bring Chrome extensions to Android? I loved Dolphin Browser because it had the Lastpass extension, but I like the Android Browser so much better. I really hope Chrome for Android supports extensions in the near future. I miss using Lastpass on the fly like on the desktop Chrome.

X


----------



## killakrez (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow I didn't even know this was being developed haha. So far this is the best browser I've tried and its still a beta!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

They should just be replacing the built in browser with Chrome.... I guess incremental steps are needed though. I also really like the new broswers quick panel... I hope its integrated into Chrome.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Almost every mobile site I've been on (ESPN included) has an option all the way at the bottom of the mobile site to go to full site. I just tried it and it works. I realize this isn't as convenient as going directly to the full site when you type in ESPN.com, but nevertheless it is an easy solution.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Which is a garbage way of doing things. Boat browser it is until this is added.


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

Love how when you touch a very small link that happens to be near another, it zooms just that portion of the screen so you can select the right one. Handy...


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

Having Chrome allow me to jump to tabs that I have open on my work computer and home computer is fantastic. No more need for Chrome to phone if I end up sticking with this browser.



Spotmark said:


> Anybody figure out how to set it to "Desktop" view?


Currently it looks like there is not a way to change the User Agent unfortunately.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone else having issues getting Adobe Flash to work?


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

SpinningHook said:


> Anyone else having issues getting Adobe Flash to work?


Flash is currently not supported.


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

mutelight said:


> Flash is currently not supported.


And probably never will be


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Guess I'll be sticking with Dolphin HD.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, kind of a deal breaker for me. Otherwise, I like it overall.


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

I have not played with it very long, but I like it so far. Guess we need to face that fact that Flash is dead as far as support goes and the future of the interwebs is HTML 5. I can live with that. For the very few times I need flash I will just use another browser.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone have issues with scrolling? When I'm on Facebook and they scrolling down it will abruptly snap back to the top of the page.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> Anyone have issues with scrolling? When I'm on Facebook and they scrolling down it will abruptly snap back to the top of the page.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah I am too, I think I saw somewhere that it is a known bug

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Its a pretty good beta though. Redrawing needs some work and the scrolling bug sucks but its an awesome layout. Way better than stock browser.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

kronusx12 said:


> Yeah I am too, I think I saw somewhere that it is a known bug
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. I'll just keep using DolphinHD till it gets updated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

also like how you can slide in from the left or right to change the current tab you're on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

jpricesd said:


> I have not played with it very long, but I like it so far. Guess we need to face that fact that Flash is dead as far as support goes and the future of the interwebs is HTML 5. I can live with that. For the very few times I need flash I will just use another browser.


Doesn't hurt to keep dolphin in your back pocket i guess.
Still this seems like it will quickly become my main browser with or without flash


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone else find this ironic? GOOGLE application with Bing as a search engine option? Lol...










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

jaydorsey1978 said:


> I've been trying it out for the last twenty minutes or so. It's a step in the right direction... there's some work left to do (getting flash support, speeding up page rendering/redraws are two things I see as needing some improvement) but it's a very nice start. I'm impressed with the speed but the redraws can be a little slow compared to the stock browser.
> 
> But for a beta version... I think it's pretty darn nice... I love that it syncs desktop tabs to the Nexus. Good job, big G.


+1

Hell of a beta release. Lean it up a bit, increase the animation speeds, and add flash support. Then this is a done project. Relatively, G has released versions of android less complete than this lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm really liking it. Very nice on the eye and a lot of features, chrome to phone built in!


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

This rocks. I could give a ratz a$$ about Flash, DIE FLASH DIE! I dig the interface. I agree with some of the scrolling and overall slight rendering issues. But then again this is beta...and for a beta its pretty solid!


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone remember when Google was w search engine?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imail724 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone think eventually Chrome will become the default browser?


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

It nice

sent from my super gnex


----------



## maniaryan (Dec 31, 2011)

light years faster than stock or even ICS browser+, quick controls is a must have though


----------



## pauliewa (Jan 5, 2012)

imail724 said:


> Anyone think eventually Chrome will become the default browser?


Ya I'm thinking they will eventually.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

imail724 said:


> Anyone think eventually Chrome will become the default browser?


Yeah, think I read Google intends for it to become the default browser in Android at some point


----------

